# 700x28c in a LeMond Versailles? Yes? No?



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,
I'm thinking of going to a Hutch Top Speed 28c or a Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 28c, both Kevlar beaded in my 05 Versailles. It looks like it might work in the back, but the front might be tight. Is anyone using 28s in your Lemond? Are either Hutchinsons or Vittorias any smaller than the other, sort of like mtn bike tires?

I'm a big guy and the urban roads around here are pitiful........thought that these could help smoothing out the road a lot over my 25c Vredenstein Fortezzas.....I don't race, I just like to ride and stay fit.

Thanks
SB


----------



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

*I can tell you that ....*



spongebob said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of going to a Hutch Top Speed 28c or a Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 28c, both Kevlar beaded in my 05 Versailles. It looks like it might work in the back, but the front might be tight. Is anyone using 28s in your Lemond? Are either Hutchinsons or Vittorias any smaller than the other, sort of like mtn bike tires?
> 
> I'm a big guy and the urban roads around here are pitiful........thought that these could help smoothing out the road a lot over my 25c Vredenstein Fortezzas.....I don't race, I just like to ride and stay fit.
> ...


...my 25 front michelin pro race 2 has JUST enough room. I road this week a few days after some snow fall on a new build on an '05 Maillot Jaune frame and ended up wearing off some of the clear coat and paint on the underside of the front fork due to road sand buildup.  So for me, the 28's won't work. Unless you are riding on road yielding no road gunk, the 28's (depending on make/model) are likely to be too tight.

cml


----------

